# KDE4: kio_thumbnail blockiert USB Geräte [solved] [dup]

## slick

Ich muss öfter mal Daten von/auf USB-Sticks oder -Platten kopieren. Obwohl ich im Dolphin die Dateivorschau aushabe, blockieren die kio_thumbnails sehr oft das Gerät. Erst wenn ich manuell die Prozesse kille, kann ich das Gerät über KDE aushängen.

Kann man irgendwie kio_thumbnail dazu bewegen sich auf bestimmte (lokale) Partitionen zu beschänken?

Analog störts mich auch das kio_thumbnail entfernte Ressourcen untersucht. Kann ziemlich läßtig sein wenn man über eine dünne Anbindung via smb/fish in großen (Bilder-)Verzeichnisse surft. Wie kann man das konfigurieren?Last edited by slick on Fri Jan 29, 2010 6:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Obwohl ich im Dolphin die Dateivorschau aushabe, blockieren die kio_thumbnails sehr oft das Gerät.

 

Mit Verweis auf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-812042.html solved

----------

